# Emperor Tetras



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Haha, I know it's probably none of you guys should really care about, but after about two months of searching I finally found a LFS about 40 minutes away that carried these guys. I picked up five and they're thriving and coloring up well in my 33g Tetra Community. Here's a few pictures I snapped, they weren't even skittish one bit either.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Nice. I'm into cichlids, but thats one of the few tetra I covet.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

those are cute, i've been looking for an addition to my community and a few stores in my area sell these.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

I got 10 of them from a local breeder, for under $1 each too. They have turned into beautiful fish. Have yet to see another emp that looks like my males. They spawn daily but egg scatters don't do too well in a community tank. Despite that I did rescue a 1/4" out of that and move him too my nano fish tank. Then didn't see him for a month. Now he is currently about the same size as the ember tetras he chills with. I believe he is male as he is getting a bit of a blue tint to his eyes. They are definitely under rated fish. Its very fun to watch the males display with each other. Yours look like they have a bit of growing to do.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

emc7: I highly agree. It's definitely one of the few tetras I've seen that vibrantly displays it's colors, glad I found them finally.

PuterChickFL: Get them! They're very friendly. When I was taking the shots above, they actually let me take them, unlike my other tetras in the tank. Very very personable and friendly fish.

Mikaila31: Wow, good bargain haha. They were 4.99 at the store I went to, and they were with Platinum Tetras I believe, that were 2.99. They had a special for the emps, selling 5 for 20 bucks, so I was like hey why not, it's enough for a school. Turns out she messed up and rung me up for 5 Plats, which saved me 5 bucks . Anyway, what else do you have with them, or are they just alone when they spawn/breed? I'm not looking to spawn them right away, but if it happens it happens.

I'll update you guys when these guys get bigger or if I breed them.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Mine are in a community 55gal. They live with a pair of angels, a breeding group of boesemani rainbows, some BN plecos, my caecilians, then a few random fish. If you throw them in their own tank with a lot of java moss cover they would probably breed easily. 

Pics of my emperor tetras and of the little one when he was itty bitty. Yours will look nice once they fully grow. Price you paid wasn't that bad, I have seen them at LFS for $7 each.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow, your male is incredibly beautiful. I can't wait until mine get that colorful .

Is there an easy way to determine the males and females or is it usually just the plumper ones are females and the flashier ones are the males?


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

wow, those are very pretty! I'll be having a fish party this week LOL got alot of guppy fry, and i'll be stocking the cichlid tank soon (found a new LFS nearby). get some of these and i'll be happy


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

PuterChickFL said:


> wow, those are very pretty! I'll be having a fish party this week LOL got alot of guppy fry, and i'll be stocking the cichlid tank soon (found a new LFS nearby). get some of these and i'll be happy


im having a fish party tuesday. I cleaned out a few tanks at work to stock with some awesome fish. I set up an apistogramma tank and a new brackish tank. I am ordering my self a pair of cacatuiodes and borelii's. I also ordered a couple scat's, mono's, an archer, and knight goby for my brackish tank. Also an albino clawed frog im gonna set up a tank for him. And im gonna check to see what else i can find on the availability list.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Revolution1221 said:


> im having a fish party tuesday. I cleaned out a few tanks at work to stock with some awesome fish. I set up an apistogramma tank and a new brackish tank. I am ordering my self a pair of cacatuiodes and borelii's. I also ordered a couple scat's, mono's, an archer, and knight goby for my brackish tank. Also an albino clawed frog im gonna set up a tank for him. And im gonna check to see what else i can find on the availability list.


Post some pics, I love brackish setups! 

My tetra tank has been a party for the past two months if any of you guys want to join in. It's BYOB just for a heads up .


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Chaos553 said:


> Post some pics, I love brackish setups!
> 
> My tetra tank has been a party for the past two months if any of you guys want to join in. It's BYOB just for a heads up .


yeah i only have a 55 gallon right now but im hoping to take it to atleast a 210 gallon but 300 would be even better. but yeah ill get some pics up real soon.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Revolution1221 said:


> yeah i only have a 55 gallon right now but im hoping to take it to atleast a 210 gallon but 300 would be even better. but yeah ill get some pics up real soon.


I wish I had the room for a 300g. I'd either be doing Red Bellied Piranhas or an all Brackish tank since I've always wanted to do one.

Good luck getting it though and I'll be waiting for the pictures.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Chaos553 said:


> Wow, your male is incredibly beautiful. I can't wait until mine get that colorful .
> 
> Is there an easy way to determine the males and females or is it usually just the plumper ones are females and the flashier ones are the males?


It is easy to sex them. Females are very dull and drab. Very little color and their fins are about 1/2 the length of the adult males. The two top most fish in my picture are definitely females.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Chaos553 said:


> I wish I had the room for a 300g. I'd either be doing Red Bellied Piranhas or an all Brackish tank since I've always wanted to do one.
> 
> Good luck getting it though and I'll be waiting for the pictures.


yeah idk why more people dont like brackish. Its actually very easy to maintain and the fish are awesome. I know theres not many species out there to choose from but i still like them. I have no idea how soon ill be getting a tank that big have to wait for a sweet deal on craigslist but ive seen them before for not to much i just have to have the money put away when one comes up.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Revolution1221 said:


> yeah idk why more people dont like brackish. Its actually very easy to maintain and the fish are awesome. I know theres not many species out there to choose from but i still like them. I have no idea how soon ill be getting a tank that big have to wait for a sweet deal on craigslist but ive seen them before for not to much i just have to have the money put away when one comes up.


If I ever did brackish I'd have two different tanks set up. One specifically for gobies, involving bumblebees, a dragon, freshwater flounders, and possibly a few knight gobies.

The other on the other hand I'd do monos, scats, archers and probably a few eels. Sound good? ;D


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Chaos553 said:


> If I ever did brackish I'd have two different tanks set up. One specifically for gobies, involving bumblebees, a dragon, freshwater flounders, and possibly a few knight gobies.
> 
> The other on the other hand I'd do monos, scats, archers and probably a few eels. Sound good? ;D


the only problem i see is the bumble bee goby because the knight gobys gobble them up the stupid kid that works here tried to put them together and a day later we were out 10 bumble bees. the thing is next order he did the same thing and of course they ate them all. the only other thing is to remember how large they get which is why i am going to be getting such a large tank because the archers scats monos purple spotted gobys and mudskippers can all reach 10 inches pluss. i do however keep my dragon goby and knight goby and purple spotted with my other fish without a problem because they are all bottom dwellers and the others avoid the bottom. they also have enough space right now there is no aggresion. i am now thinking i will have to get that tank soon tho because i went a little nuts today lol. i got another knight goby a silver scat and a red. also another mono sebae they are all very small right now but that wont last long lol i did also get two mudskippers which i am very excited about so tonight i have to bring my tank down a little and put in some land for them. then for my community tank i got some hillstreams a horseface loach. 2 pairs of apistogrammas. and of course the albino clawed frog. there going to have to allow longer signatures i ran out of space like 5 fish ago.


----------

